# HOYLT OR MATTHEWS



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathews.... You should shoot them both then decide.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Shoot them all then decide. Don't leave bowtech out though.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

X2 on you can't leave Bowtech out of the mix, I love mine.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

shoot them all....i'm a mathews guy, but i shot a hoyt and mathews side by side and decided that the hoyt was louder. they are all probably very good bows, just depends on what you are looking for in a bow.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

It is about what fits you well, and you can shoot well. Problem is unless you have a lot of time and a good bow shop, many people make a quick decision because of brand name or what some friend says. good luck.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

You can't go wrong with either one , pick the one that you enjoy the most.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

any of the bows are good, just shoot all of them and then decide, don't pick a name brand before you shoot any of them.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Hoyt would get my vote . Choose the one that shoots the best for you also check out LS Deadzone .


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> X2 on you can't leave Bowtech out of the mix, I love mine.


x3 on the bowtech too. You also might want to check out a Strother. Ive never shot one, but have heard they are an excellent ride.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Check one of these ............34"axle to axle 29"@ 70lbs 400grains = 332fps


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Tombstone said:


> x3 on the bowtech too. You also might want to check out a Strother. Ive never shot one, but have heard they are an excellent ride.


I have heard a lot of good things about strothers but be prepared to keep it bc the resale value is terrible.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Like i said,hoylt or matthews,i will shoot both of them tonight and decide.I havn't shot a bow in years,according to there web sites both bow are top notch.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Ive owned both. I think a hoyt pulls back smoother but the mathews shoots better. Your just going to have to try them out yourself. Im sticking with Mathews right now.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

I have shot them all and for my its Mathews. Like others have said its personal decision they will all kill a deer if you know how to shoot.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a Mathews guy...and I have shot the others. The Bowtech has the least shock in hand than any bow I have ever shot (Destroyer 350 and the Invasion), but I thought the break over was a little long for my taste (meaning it broke at the very end of the draw). Hoyts are tough as nails and feel good in hand but seemed a little loud for me after the shot. The Mathews (Z7) seemed to fit me better in all I wanted. 

**Like the folks above said, shoot them all and YOU make the determination what you like...dont just leave it between Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech or even what someone else may like. PSE make some nice bows, I have a friend that has an Elite that he swears by. Have fun choosing


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

The bow is an extention of the shooter, what feels right for one might not be right for the other.

Test it with three other brands equal to it, then decied, you will be cutting yourself short by not doing this. There are too many makers on the market now with quality products to narrow it down to just one brand. 

Ten years ago there were a handful of brands, now brands have sub brands. 

When you buy a car you test drive many models, do the same with a bow.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

*#4, ONE WORD,****BOWTECH*****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!! *however, i do advise you to shoot them all before you buy. Also pay attention to every aspect of each bow to make absolutely that is the bow that you want. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

I traded my hoyt in for a mathews. Shoot lots of bows, try them all, For me, I wanted a quiet bow. Alot of it has to do with the way a bow is set up. A good proshop is a must no matter what you buy.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I prefer Hoyt over Mathews, but will agree with others, they are both great bows and it all comes down to personal preference and how they feel to you. You can't go wrong with either. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Shoot em all.. I love my Mathews, but they are all great bows. Anyone who says, "Mathews sucks.." or "Bowtech sucks..", hoyt, etc - is a fool. Its just flat out ignorant to say. They are all good weapons. I have harvested many an animal w/ my z7..

Net/net.. shoot em all then decide


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

*Matthews*

I just started bow hunting a few years ago and shot a number of different bows and went with Mathews. I'm still in love with it.


----------



## bowskipper (Mar 2, 2006)

Mathews, without question. I've shot them all. 
Bowtech SUCKS...Don't even look at them.
If you're gonna hunt, might as well hunt with the best.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Mathews!!! Ive been shooting them for about 12 years and never had to take one in for a problem. I first had an FX that i shot for 8 years. I still think it is the quietest bow ever. I then moved to a Mission Eleminator made by Mathews and liked it to but this year i got a Mathews Z7 Extreme and am very happy with it. I have shot Hoyt and BowTech and alot of others but they dont compare. As said before shoot as many as possible there not cheap.


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

dont matter what kind you buy if you cant hit your target go to a knowledgeable bow shop and learn to hit your target ! by the way i shoot a Bear he only invented modern day bow hunting


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Ford or Chevy...and don't forget to test drive a Dodge too 

All good bows, I love Mattews, my two daughters shoot Bowtech and they have been awesome as well. No wrong answer...they will probably feel a little different to the shooter, so it's personal pref!


----------

